# At 31, finally purchased my first sailboat :)



## srqthundercat (Apr 27, 2015)

Good Morning All,

Now, at 31 years old, I finally purchased my first sailboat. I've crewed on many boats through the long island sound, Florida and the Caribbean from pleasure cruising to a few deliveries. 

Yesterday, after all this time of not owning my own sailboat, or having the ability to sail for over two years, I'm back at it. I couldn't be happier as sailing is my favorite thing to do in this world, and is one of those things I simply connect with and feel a part of, there's nothing like it for me.

So yesterday, I picked a small daysailer I've never heard of. The manufacturer is "Snug Harbor Boat Works" out of St. Pete and the model is called the Thundercat. It's a cat-rigged centerboard 14' built in 1983.

I was looking to see if anyone is familiar with the manufacturer or model. I do have the original mast, sail and boom as well however the previous owner put up one from a mutineer I believe and mentioned he wasn't a fan of the sailing characteristics which may be because of the improper rig. 

The boats in great shape and I picked it up with new rigging, two masts/sails and a beach launching dolly for $350!

Any info on this boat or manufacturer would be of great help.

Thanks!

Kevin


----------



## mattnsarah (Feb 1, 2016)

Didn't see any replies... I actually also just acquired a "Thundercat 13" of my own. Just curious, how'd you make out?

Matt


----------



## Derek (Jul 8, 2020)

srqthundercat said:


> Good Morning All,
> 
> Now, at 31 years old, I finally purchased my first sailboat. I've crewed on many boats through the long island sound, Florida and the Caribbean from pleasure cruising to a few deliveries.
> 
> ...


Just 5 years to respond, I have a Thundercat Sailboat. I've owned it for about 15- 20 years. It had some problems and I sat for years until I did a some repairs to it recently and I took it for a sail it just last weekend. I've looked but haven't found much information about the boat. It has a pretty tall mast, Maybe 20'. I'll have to measure it and see. I assume it's the original one.

Derek


----------



## imguido (Dec 5, 2021)

Derek said:


> Just 5 years to respond, I have a Thundercat Sailboat. I've owned it for about 15- 20 years. It had some problems and I sat for years until I did a some repairs to it recently and I took it for a sail it just last weekend. I've looked but haven't found much information about the boat. It has a pretty tall mast, Maybe 20'. I'll have to measure it and see. I assume it's the original one.
> 
> Derek


I bought the same boat today ( for a lot more money!!) I can't find any info either. If you do please share.


----------



## GlanRock (Feb 26, 2013)

Interesting that all 4 posts are all the only single post by each member. They seemingly joined to make an announcement and... evaporate. Puzzling.


----------

